# Shades of Pali



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Palomino tends to be one of those colours that takes a few sheds to get to its "normal" shade, it is not unusual for the first shed to be quite dark and sooty. He looks pally to me without a doubt. And you are right about Mumma - she is seal brown.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's a palomino. There is no other name for it really. :wink: His dam was/is a brown.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like a Pali to me! Nice and congrats!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She was supposed to be bred by a bay but the pali jumped the fence. We didn't find out until she foaled. I know not much about the pali color I have heard people say the have gold pali, copper pali, choc etc or isabella? I just had never seen one that baby's color. The dad does change seasonally. He is white in the winter and that gold in the summer. We are going to have mom tested so she can be registered her correct color. I think if she is seal brown they will leave it bay I don't know the APHA rules on color but her legs are actually in the sun the darkest red and not black. She also doesn't have black points on her ears. Thanks so much for answering.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's a cutie and so is daddy!! Pally's are my favorite color of course. Also welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Fairly certain APHA has an option for brown...not I'm not completely sure. She definitely is a brown, her lighter muzzle gives it away. Cute foal!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Thanks all. Sorry out for a while with no access. I'll have to call APHA as I sent off for testing. Mom came back EeAt which was all we tested for. Baby just gets stranger and stranger. Has a dorsal stripe that I am assuming is countershading though his mom is out of a red dun and at times shows darker markings and stripe. Dad has black core to mane and tail that isn't visible unless you pull top layer aside though no dark anywhere else. On baby topline except face is creamy white but underside is dark chocolate color and outside bottom is cinnamon colored. Face is cinnamon on the underside and fades into the top. I'll have to update. Watching him change is entertaining.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's a palomino. Sometimes some get more red tones to them, some go other directions, but he is a palomino.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm not questioning that though I did the first few days. His skin was light and not dark, eyes green. Skin has darkened but isn't that dark charcoal color of his dad, eyes are still green. Every pali I have seen is consistent with their coloring over their entire body aside from dappling except for the one sooty pali that I was sent pics of that had a dark back end and very med toned golden front end to see if he compared. Very red/orange toned on the bottom(legs, under belly) and cream literally no red tone at all to the top ((back and sides). You can see it somewhat in the last pics but now that his foal coat is gone it is really pronounced. Are there perhaps pics here of a pali that is light on top with dark legs and face that I could see? I've poked through several of the pali threads and haven't come across anything remotely like him. It may well be as an earlier poster said that once he sheds the winter coat he will get this year he will be more normal or uniform darker or lighter. Again thanks all. When I can get a pic I'll put it so you can see how he looks now as opposed to with this baby coat over everything from the shoulders back.


----------

